# [automount] comment le mettre en place [resolu]

## nuts

depuis la derniere mise a jour qui me dit de ne plus utiliser policykit mais polkit, quand je branche mon HDD externe, son icone n'aparait plus sur mon bureau xfce.

Comment mettre en place un automount des peripherique usb et cd ?

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

regarde ce lien dans le forum francophone (pour les retours principalement) et ce lien anglophone pour la démarche comme base d'une recherche plus poussée.

Have fun!

Mickael.

----------

## nuts

j'ai essayé de faire comme dans le topic en anglais, mes perif usb n'apparaissent pas automatiquement et thunar m'affiche des fenetres vides.

----------

